# Virus Defs Not Updating



## dfeder (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi All,

I am using NAV ver 9.0.1.1000 and have an up to date subscription. I have tried several times to update my virus definitions both by live update and by going to the download site, downloading and running the update patch. The systems executes the update and I receive a message that Norton has found and updated my virus definitions but when I go to NAV I see Virus Definition File Version: 05/09/2005 rev.6 - it does NOT show the most recent update - which should be 06/06/2005.

Do any of you gurus have any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

Doug


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Norton is frequently a PITA, and the only RX I've found for such issues is a total uninstall and re-install. This is also why I now use AVG and Avast! free versions.


----------



## dfeder (Jun 7, 2005)

*Pita?*

Thanks for the reply - and at the risk of sounding totally IDIOTIC - isn't Pita a type of bread? No, really, what does PITA stand for?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

PITA - Pain in the ... butt. :grin:


----------

